# Need to pick some vintage brains because ...



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

The only marks on this watch I recognise are for Dimier Freres (inside bottom left) and Dimier Bros (sponsor's mark for assaying the case) - but I believe they were mainly importers rather than manufacturers by this time, so who made the movement?

There is a 'B' - which could B anyone ha ha ha ha, but it looks somewhat like an Adolf Schild 137 to the untrained eye (as in, me) - all finger bridges and perlage - except for the detail on the ratchet wheel - there should be - and forgive the technical terminology - a long curved springy thing running clockwise from the ratchet wheel around the perimeter of the case if it was the AS 137. looks like AS 137 lite, lol. I have trawled vintagewatchstraps and trawled DB himself already about something else so maybe someone here can give me a steer?

[IMG alt="s-l1600.jpg" data-ratio="95.27"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/~F4AAOSwdMRbtUkU/s-l1600.jpg[/IMG]

p.s. I think it is between 1904 and 1914 - I cannot, from the photographs, make out the year letter - could be an i, or l, or f - it is a bit worn, I might make it out when I get the watch IRL. Definitely London


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Here is an AS137 for comparison - see the long springy thing touching the ratchet wheel? Mine looks a bit more fountainmelons just there.

[IMG alt="nickel.thumb.jpg.615dee094b31f365c2c78d39c03a6814.jpg" data-ratio="56.25"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_09/nickel.thumb.jpg.615dee094b31f365c2c78d39c03a6814.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure what to make of your movement. I can certainly see similarities with those shown by DB and the one other published image I can find of the AS 137, which I've added here for comparison purposes. The curb pins and stud carriers are the same shape, as are the two separate train whose pivots appear to match the wheels in your own. The stem release is in the same position and the top plate is broadly the same outline.

However, your balance cock is a different shape and the bridge itself is also a different shape from the other two examples. The "spring thingy" you mention is the click spring which engages the click with the ratchet wheel. Your movement has a completely different click (without the visible spring) from the other two shown, which would suggest to me either a more modern version of the same movement or it's a completely different calibre for which I haven't yet found a perfect match.

None of which is much help, I'm afraid.

Regards.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

vintage watch repair books are the place to look. long before "vidio repair". Fourturnatly, they may be available "on line". vin


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Balaton1109 said:


> None of which is much help, I'm afraid.


 No it's a great help, and I can add click-spring to my watch works vocabulary, thereby increasing it by 25%

I do appreciate the detective work, and I will carry on. I know how time consuming it can be too - I was up till 5 am the other day!

p.s. there was a curious note on the listing about the movement being 'a little lost' . It is currently losing 10 mins per day, I thought that is what he meant by lost, but maybe he meant he could not find it in any books!

I will have it serviced around Xmas, maybe there will be clues in the keyless works.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Jet Jetski said:


> No it's a great help, and I can add click-spring to my watch works vocabulary, thereby increasing it by 25%
> 
> I do appreciate the detective work, and I will carry on. I know how time consuming it can be too - I was up till 5 am the other day!
> 
> ...


 The dial side is always a good place to look. If it turns out to be an AS, it may just have AS in an oval (or whatever) so perhaps you could get an image of the keyless works which should help.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a note, dear @Jet Jetski, to say that interestingly, Dimier Freres & Cie patented a wristwatch design under the category of watches with handles - presumably meaning a watch design with strap lugs.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Balaton1109 said:


> The dial side is always a good place to look. If it turns out to be an AS, it may just have AS in an oval (or whatever) so perhaps you could get an image of the keyless works which should help.


 I will ask my watch man when he strips it - I hope it could be, I understand A Schild got a prize for his work on component standardisation (which Bulova later made their mantra), so it would be great to find that this is indeed from the AS 'kit of parts', but just as interesting if it is not.



> watches with handles


 That is why I chose this watch over another I was looking at ... Hey - there's my watch!

[IMG alt="ModDep9846.jpg" data-ratio="54.33"]https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/wristwatchpics/ModDep9846.jpg[/IMG]


----------

